# Feel bad altering pet prescription



## Simon gibbons (Apr 2, 2021)

I normally have rimadyl on a prescription and I am fed up of my vets charging me every time for a new prescription so in a moment of madness I changed the date on the prescription.
I was caught out my the company animed direct where I normally get them from.
I didn’t mean anything malicious and now I feel bad
They have reported me to the vmd I assume as it’s my first offence I will just get a warning is this true 
I just want the best for my dog


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

You should feel bad. Its forgery and a criminal offence.

You're lucky not to be reported to the police. 

If you want whats best for your dog just pay up like every other responsible and law abiding dog owner does.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Yeah this comes under:

alteration of an existing prescription
If you tried to present the prescription a second time then you also fall:

prescription fraud

Which will be put up for prosecution so it will be down to CPS if you are charged or not.

This is a bit more than a moment of madness!


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Yup, you were an idiot to do this: We all get fed up sometimes at what seems like the high cost of prescriptions and prescription drugs. I hope this will be lesson learned without too many consequences; it was illegal but under these circumstances doesn’t exactly make you Ronnie Biggs.

But we’re also paying for years or research, ongoing trials, quality control and so on..

And if you use a small, local Vet then it doesn’t hurt to support them and get your prescriptions filled by them rather than one of the big companies. The little bit of profit they’re making there will help keep them independent of the big VetCo.s.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

When you first send them a photocopy of the prescription, they record how many times you can repeat it. Mine is a two-month supply, £12 prescription, to be repeated ONCE: hence total four months' supply. For two months' I pay less than £50 total (including cost of prescription and postage) as opposed to *£135 *to get from vet (in fact the vet advised me to do it as it is a long-term, expensive medication Maggie will have for the rest of her life). The £12 prescription covers four months supply, hence £3 per month. With such a huge monthly saving, I would never risk being caught out trying to filch a few quid a month. How much was your vet's prescription saving you? Or does your vet charge a lot more - most people I know pay seem to pay £12. Not a smart move; keep your fingers crossed that they won't deal too harshly with you (and be sure that this is a lesson learnt).


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Can someone shed some light for the stateside poster? 

Here my vet fills prescriptions for me. I call, say I need to refill the dog's gabapentin or the cat's thyroid meds, tell them I'll be there in the afternoon, I go, pick it up, pay, and done. I don't look at the date, as the gabapentin I can give from 2 to 4 a day, and the thyroid meds I give a certain amount, but it's liquid so when it starts looking low, I call.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

O2.0 said:


> Can someone shed some light for the stateside poster?
> 
> Here my vet fills prescriptions for me. I call, say I need to refill the dog's gabapentin or the cat's thyroid meds, tell them I'll be there in the afternoon, I go, pick it up, pay, and done. I don't look at the date, as the gabapentin I can give from 2 to 4 a day, and the thyroid meds I give a certain amount, but it's liquid so when it starts looking low, I call.


 OP is referring to a prescription he has bought from the vet to get the meds more cheaply online as opposed to paying the vet for them (ie vet makes no profit apart from £12 or so from the writing of the script). The prescription is dated and can be used x times, as approved by the vet. This guy has changed the date to use it a few more times, hence in deep shit, possibly. Hope this makes sense.
ETA You pick an online vet med pharmacy - there are a few - open account and email them a copy of prescription written by cat's vet. Meds sent by return normally.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Calvine said:


> OP is referring to a prescription he has bought from the vet to get the meds more cheaply online as opposed to paying the vet for them (ie vet makes no profit apart from £12 or so from the writing of the script). The prescription is dated and can be used x times, as approved by the vet. This guy has changed the date to use it a few more times, hence in deep shit, possibly. Hope this makes sense.
> ETA You pick an online vet med pharmacy - there are a few - open account and email them a copy of prescription written by cat's vet. Meds sent by return normally.


Ah now that makes sense! We also have online suppliers but I never use them. Vet is just as cheap, and more convenient as they're right next to my work.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

O2.0 said:


> Vet is just as cheap,


Well, with the ones here, you need to have the time to ''shop around'' a bit as they vary enormously from one place to another. The thyroid meds from the vet (two a day) were going to be £1.12 each (£135 for 120) but online were 34p each, so even with the prescription charge, far cheaper. Obviously, if it was a short-term medication, a few days' antibiotics or the like, it wouldn't be worth it, but for a cat who is currently 16 and may live to 20, it's a big saving.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

O2.0 said:


> Ah now that makes sense! We also have online suppliers but I never use them. Vet is just as cheap, and more convenient as they're right next to my work.


Even if you did, I don't think the vet would charge you for the prescription. At least it doesn't happen in my corner of the US.

I think charging to write a prescription is outrageous.

When my Jennie had cancer and she was taking a few expensive medications, my vet and staff went out of their way to help me find cheaper (safe) on line options, including the controlled substance medication, for which they not only had to write a prescription and mail it in (not fax or e mail) but some other document to ensure there wasn't something shady going on.. I wasn't charged any extra for the help, or the prescriptions or the extra documents.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Most (if not all) vets charge an admin fee for prescriptions, they don't charge for prescriptions if you get the meds through the vet.
Filling out a prescription takes time, of course the vet should charge for their time.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

StormyThai said:


> Most (if not all) vets charge an admin fee for prescriptions, they don't charge for prescriptions if you get the meds through the vet.
> Filling out a prescription takes time, of course the vet should charge for their time.


Well I am grateful that practice hasn't caught on in the US. The vet IS paid for her time, with every vet visit required to renew the prescription. Charging $16.00 (the general equivalent of £12) for the 30 seconds to write a repeat prescription is outrageous.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

You don't need a vet visit to get a repeat prescription 
Independent vets are struggling as it is...I won't begrudge them a £12 charge for taking the time out to write a prescription if it means that they can stay afloat without being taken over by one of the big corporation vets.

I fill Thai's prescriptions at the vets anyway so it doesn't really matter to me, I just don't find it outrageous for vets to charge an admin fee for prescriptions.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

One of the vets i use dont charge for a prescription - they just put up all their prices by a few quid to cover the losses. One way or another, there is a 'charge'.

The introduction of online pharmacies has had a huge impact on the veterinary business.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

StormyThai said:


> You don't need a vet visit to get a repeat prescription


I have seen many threads here from people complaining that their vet won't renew a prescription without seeing the pet once a year. And that is as it should be of course, there are laws in place regarding that. 

The clinic I use, as mentioned, tends to go out of their way to help people find the most affordable way to comply with medicating their pets, since it is in the pet's best interest. And they don't charge extra for it, it's part of their job.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

That's a shame you felt you needed to do that - my dog is on rimadyl too and i too buy it cheaply online but my vet kindly prescribes a year's worth at once to save me prescription fees - im sure your vet might have given you a longer prescription had you just asked.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Yeah, there is no fee for writing a 'script here. 
I take Bates in every 6 months, he has a rolling gabapentin prescription that I fill as needed through the vet. 
One of my cats is on thyroid meds, she gets a blood test periodically (which is pricey) but the script is very cheap, same thing, when it's getting low, I call, they have it ready for me and all I pay for is the medication. 

What kills me is that I can get a 10 day course of amoxicillin for at the vet for less than $10, same drug, same dose, same amount is 3X as expensive at the human pharmacy. I guess when insurance pays for part of it, you can jack up the price


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

O2.0 said:


> Yeah, there is no fee for writing a 'script here.
> I take Bates in every 6 months, he has a rolling gabapentin prescription that I fill as needed through the vet.
> One of my cats is on thyroid meds, she gets a blood test periodically (which is pricey) but the script is very cheap, same thing, when it's getting low, I call, they have it ready for me and all I pay for is the medication.
> 
> What kills me is that I can get a 10 day course of amoxicillin for at the vet for less than $10, same drug, same dose, same amount is 3X as expensive at the human pharmacy. I guess when insurance pays for part of it, you can jack up the price


There is no prescription charge if you buy the medication directly from the vet. It is in relatively recent times that you can get it from anywhere else. It used to be illegal for anyone but a vet to actually sell you the drugs. As a lot of their profit is in drugs they feel they have to charge you for the written prescription if you want to buy it cheaper online. I know a lot of the online prices are cheaper than the vets can actually buy it for. My vet will sometimes split the difference in the online price and their normal price if it is a long term treatment. As my vet said, either buy from them or pay an awful lot more for examinations etc. I do resent it but can also see their point of view. I get Candy's inhaler for well under half price with Boots so it is well worth paying for the prescription.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Blitz said:


> There is no prescription charge if you buy the medication directly from the vet


There is at my vet. It is about 17 quid per prescription i think

Whoops!!!! Mis read - sorry. It is cheaper to buy the prescription from the vet and then shop online than to buy the rimadyl from the vet direct. Over £100 quid saving


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

lorilu said:


> I have seen many threads here from people complaining that their vet won't renew a prescription without seeing the pet once a year. And that is as it should be of course, there are laws in place regarding that.


Yes once a year as it is a legal requirement...however, you can not get a prescription that lasts you a year, they tend to last 1 to 3 months...sometimes 6 months.
I never pay for a consultation fee when I take Thai in for his yearly check up because it is an ongoing condition...If I was to ask for a prescription instead of filling them at the vets then I would technically save myself £23 (the difference between a consult and a prescription charge)
Overheads for a veterinary practice is huge...most vets have a HUGE debt before they even start their career due to school fees...I seriously can't fathom what is so bad about paying for someone's time?


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

StormyThai said:


> I never pay for a consultation fee when I take Thai in for his yearly check up


I pay a vet's visit for Bates to be seen twice a year. It's something like $26 which is IMO nothing for the vet to give him a good once over. I'm happy to pay that. 
I looked in to getting their monthly heartworm online, which you can get without a prescription, but it's minimal savings, and I'd rather do it through the vet anyway if for no other reason that they know exactly what meds they're on.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> however, you can not get a prescription that lasts you a year,


I can. Although murph doesnt get rimadyl every day. They will prescribe 200 tablets on one prescription and that sees him through a full year.

He is seen by the vet once a year though and we are members of the healthy pet club thing so pay a monthly amount to cover boosters, wormers, fleas etc


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

tabelmabel said:


> I can. Although murph doesnt get rimadyl every day. They will prescribe 200 tablets on one prescription and that sees him through a full year.


I suppose it depends on the vet and the type of meds.
I get a monthly top up of Gabapentine and Pardale, I haven't asked if they will give us a larger amount but I know that we won't be allowed a years supply of Gabapentine as it is a controlled drug


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2021)

StormyThai said:


> Yes once a year as it is a legal requirement...however, you can not get a prescription that lasts you a year, they tend to last 1 to 3 months...sometimes 6 months.
> I never pay for a consultation fee when I take Thai in for his yearly check up because it is an ongoing condition...If I was to ask for a prescription instead of filling them at the vets then I would technically save myself £23 (the difference between a consult and a prescription charge)
> Overheads for a veterinary practice is huge...most vets have a HUGE debt before they even start their career due to school fees...I seriously can't fathom what is so bad about paying for someone's time?


Most professionals start their career with huge debts. Vets do not pay the full cost of their degree - they contribute to it. The government funds the rest. I don't mind paying for a prescription but it should cover the costs no more. And the cost should be regulated.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2021)

lorilu said:


> Well I am grateful that practice hasn't caught on in the US. The vet IS paid for her time, with every vet visit required to renew the prescription. Charging $16.00 (the general equivalent of £12) for the 30 seconds to write a repeat prescription is outrageous.


The practice varies here. For human medicine, the prescription is free as long as you get treated on the NHS - almost everyone does. However for any private medicine (human or animal) the prescription is chargeable. That does not mean everyone will charge. But it means they can. Most do.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

StormyThai said:


> I seriously can't fathom what is so bad about paying for someone's time?


Because I've already paid for it, at the appointment.

A vet's school debts are not my problem. Everyone who goes to college has college debt. Billing someone twice is unethical in my opinion.

Before they (the vet clinic) found me an on line pharmacy for Jennie's buprenorphine they were filling 2 weeks of syringes for me at a pop. That took a half hour or more. The medication itself was very expensive, probably, in part, for the time it takes to dispense. If they'd charged me for the time as well, I'd be paying twice.

When they found me an on line pharmacy to safely and legally order the med online, there was special paperwork involved. I saved a lot using the on line pharmacy and I was not charged for the paperwork. I paid an exam fee and lab fees every time I brought Jennie for a check up, which was every 2 to three weeks.. And the euthanasia was also expensive. They got their due from my Jennie.

Back when Tolly was on phenobarbital many years ago, because of a mistake made on his prescription in their office, (someone filled it with the wrong dose. I noticed the pills looked different and questioned it, and they told me it was correct. Later, when I got home I called and again asked about the pills being different and again was put off. After three days on the new prescription it was evident that the dose was wrong) it was decided to no longer carry that drug, and they sent people with prescriptions to human pharmacies or mail order pharmacies. They did not charge for the prescriptions.

I could have raised a lot of heck over that mis-filling of his pills. Lucky for them I was on top of it and no permanent damage was done. Probably because he'd been on it so long already. Imagine, a cat new to the med having such a high dose, it might have killed him.

I don't begrudge vets making a living. I do begrudge paying twice.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

I get malaseb on prescription, its a third of the price online than from my vet. My vet charges £16 for prescription and did 6 months worth which he put as 6 bottles.
I don't actually use a bottle a month so its a big saving.
I don't mind paying the £16 as they've lost out on the sale of the medication especially over the time period the prescription covers, it might be annoying if they charged that and only gave you a months worth for no other reason than that's their right to do so.



StormyThai said:


> I get a monthly top up of Gabapentine and Pardale, I haven't asked if they will give us a larger amount but I know that we won't be allowed a years supply of Gabapentine as it is a controlled drug


Yes as its a controlled drug they can only give a months worth, that's what my vet said anyway.
I think my vet has started putting in an admin fee for organising the meds. It doesn't say on the printed receipt but per tablet the gabapentin worked out more expensive when we were getting a lesser amount, as Tilly now needs more tablets per day its now ended up cheaper per tablet.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2021)

lorilu said:


> Because I've already paid for it, at the appointment.
> 
> A vet's school debts are not my problem. Everyone who goes to college has college debt. Billing someone twice is unethical in my opinion.
> 
> ...


How much do you pay for a consultation over there?
How much would a scale and polish be for a cat under sedation?
How much would an out-of-hours consultation be?

I want to compare prices.


----------



## Simon gibbons (Apr 2, 2021)

I am deeply sorry for this I imagine I will just get a final warning as it’s 1st time
well hoping so 
I will see my vet on Tuesday to arrange a upto date prescription


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2021)

Simon gibbons said:


> I am deeply sorry for this I imagine I will just get a final warning as it's 1st time
> well hoping so
> I will see my vet on Tuesday to arrange a upto date prescription


It is what it is. Don't do it again. It's not worth it as you can see.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Arny said:


> admin fee for organising the meds


Dispensing charge is usually included in all medication

Technically our NHS prescription charge is really paying for the dispensing but people don't get that as such so it's easier to say free prescriptions.

When you look at animal medicine, the price etc the people in UK should always be grateful for our NHS. I know I am with the amount of medication I have to take currently


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

lorilu said:


> Because I've already paid for it, at the appointment.
> 
> A vet's school debts are not my problem. Everyone who goes to college has college debt. Billing someone twice is unethical in my opinion.
> 
> ...


But you are not paying twice. I phone up and ask for the written prescription and then go in and get it.

I do not think it has anything to do with vet school debts. Young vets out of vet school are on a salary the same as any other young professional. The overheads on running the practice are what costs which obviously includes salaries. A lot of the profit comes from selling drugs so take that away and they are reducing their income enormously with the same overheads. So either you pay for a prescription if you want to go elsewhere or you buy the drugs from the practice - or you pay considerably more for their other services. It would be rather like taking your roll and butter and meat to a sandwich shop and telling them to make it up for free.


----------



## Simon gibbons (Apr 2, 2021)

Douglas' Dad said:


> It is what it is. Don't do it again. It's not worth it as you can see.


Do you think I will just get a warning as it's my first time


----------



## Simon gibbons (Apr 2, 2021)

Do you think I will just get a warning as it’s my first time


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2021)

Simon gibbons said:


> Do you think I will just get a warning as it's my first time


Yes of course - the police don't investigate rape these days - they are hardly going to get worked up over this. The CPS is over-worked and tries to avoid prosecuting at any costs. Any prosecution also needs to meet the "pubic interest test". I hardly think this is a matter of public interest. Just say you're sorry to them and you give an undertaking not to do it again. That should be enough.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2021)

lullabydream said:


> When you look at animal medicine, the price etc the people in UK should always be grateful for our NHS. I know I am with the amount of medication I have to take currently


Amen to that! If you have been to other countries (and I am including developed European ones like France - let's not even talk about the mess in the US!), you quickly work out that the NHS is a very, very good deal.


----------



## Simon gibbons (Apr 2, 2021)

Do they just send a letter out to me ? I’m worried now


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2021)

Simon gibbons said:


> Do they just send a letter out to me ? I'm worried now


I don't know how it works. Don't be worried. Wait for them to contact you - they might not even bother. But if they do, apologise immediately. That usually should be enough for a first, minor offence. Please don't let this ruin your BH. It honestly should be ok in my opinion.


----------



## Simon gibbons (Apr 2, 2021)

Douglas' Dad said:


> I don't know how it works. Don't be worried. Wait for them to contact you - they might not even bother. But if they do, apologise immediately. That usually should be enough for a first, minor offence. Please don't let this ruin your BH. It honestly should be ok in my opinion.


Ok thank you who is it that contacts you if they do cheers


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2021)

I honestly don't know. Maybe someone else does? Have you searched online?


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

This is what I've come across
https://www.vettimes.co.uk/news/vmd-reissues-guidance-on-reporting-suspected-prescription-misuse/
"Generally, for altered prescriptions for non-food producing animals, a warning letter will be sent to the offender for a first offence."


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

lullabydream said:


> Dispensing charge is usually included in all medication


Thanks, that makes sense.
I've only just noticed, perhaps as for other things we're always got the same amount each time.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Blitz said:


> But you are not paying twice. I phone up and ask for the written prescription and then go in and get it.
> 
> .


I disagree. I have paid for the prescription (if I choose to go that way, I don't mean the medicine itself) with my visit to the vet.



Blitz said:


> I do not think it has anything to do with vet school debts.


Nor do I . I was responding to someone else's post.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Douglas' Dad said:


> How much do you pay for a consultation over there?
> How much would a scale and polish be for a cat under sedation?
> How much would an out-of-hours consultation be?
> 
> I want to compare prices.


Okay. I am in the US and fees vary by vet, and by city. I am in a very rural area and the fees I pay are half what someone would pay in a city such as Buffalo or Boston for example.

Mazy cat had a dental in 2016 and the total fees for the procedure, including fluids was $324. US This did not include the blood work, the blood work was $105 done three days previously. I looked this up on my credit card statement from the time period, those invoices are in a box somewhere since I moved.

Her last 6 month check up in October was $224.80. It included a physical exam, senior blood panel, anal gland expression and a tube of entoderm for her ears.

I can't find the invoices. It was right after I moved (excuses excuses haha) so I am not sure of the breakdown but anal gland expression usually runs around $15 and the blood work is probably up to $140 or more. The ear ointment isn't that much,$8.80 (I know, because I have the refill receipt, why can you always find the non important pieces of paper) and there was probably a cytology fee for the ear swab, maybe around $12-$15, leaving the remaining $45 for the exam fee.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

lorilu said:


> I disagree. I have paid for the prescription (if I choose to go that way, I don't mean the medicine itself) with my visit to the vet.


Rudi is on Apoquel which, if purchased from my Vet, is £2.35 per tablet.

We get them for half that price from Viovet online. My Vet does charge for the prescription, but I don't have to take Rudi in, so, I only pay for the prescription.

I think that's fair.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

lorilu said:


> their vet won't renew a prescription without seeing the pet once a year


I rather think it depends on the condition the pet is being treated for. Our Maggie has hyperthyroidism and most vets will recommend a blood test every five or six months to monitor the condition (and possibly change the prescription if necessary). Because of her age (rising 17) along with the HT, I want Maggie to have a kidney function test also, as kidney problems can often accompany a hyperthyroid condition and there may be a further prescription for Fortekor.
And yes, even ''charity'' vets charge for a prescription;: my neighbour used one (think it was PDSA, but maybe RSPCA before they closed) and she was shocked that she had to pay (I think) £5 for a prescription. There is no NHS for pets, unfortunately. And I do recall, maybe 20 years ago, paying, I think, £25 each for solicitor's letters. You are paying tor their expertise.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Simon gibbons said:


> I am deeply sorry for this I imagine I will just get a final warning as it's 1st time
> well hoping so
> I will see my vet on Tuesday to arrange a upto date prescription


Thank you for getting back to us . . . with luck, you will just get a slap on the wrist.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2021)

Ok so in a city it would be double. Accounting for exchange rates the fees aren’t that much different to the U.K.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Douglas' Dad said:


> But it means they can. Most do.


The charity vets certainly charge (according to my neighbour who was with PDSA {I think was a fiver}) albeit not a huge amount. Let's face it, no-one does anything for nothing these days.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Simon gibbons said:


> Do you think I will just get a warning as it's my first time


I would imagine so; just tell them that you were totally stressed out with lockdown, out of work, furlough ended, no income or whatever and concerned about your dog (your only lockdown companion) and you really don't know what came over you. You only get seven years for murder these days (so they tell me) so my guess is that it will be a slap on the wrist. Just don't be daft enough to do it again. Hope your dog is doing well!!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

lorilu said:


> I disagree. I have paid for the prescription (if I choose to go that way, I don't mean the medicine itself) with my visit to the vet.
> 
> Nor do I . I was responding to someone else's post.


You're missing the point.
You pay for a consult fee but don't pay a prescription charge in the US
In the UK (where I am, the OP is and most of the other replies) we don't pay for a consult each time we need a prescription, but we do pay a prescription charge.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

StormyThai said:


> You're missing the point.
> You pay for a consult fee but don't pay a prescription charge in the US
> In the UK (where I am, the OP is and most of the other replies) we don't pay for a consult each time we need a prescription, but we do pay a prescription charge.


I don't pay for a consult each time I need a prescription. I pay for a consult when the cat is due for a check up, that may be annually or twice a year or more often, depending on the cat and if she has serious health concerns. And the frequency is my choice.

If I need a prescription refill in the meantime and I don't buy the meds at the vet, I do not pay extra to obtain the prescription. If it's not time for the cat's usual check up, I do not bring her in. I call and ask for a refill prescription. They will fax it directly to the pharmacy of my choice, or, if it requires an original, as in Jennie's case with the buprenorphine, they mail it in. This is a service that the vet provides to regular clients who have pets who take maintenance meds for chronic conditions, be it short or long term.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

lorilu said:


> I don't pay for a consult each time I need a prescription.


Would you be asked to bring your cat in for a consult if you hadn't been in for your usual vet visits that year though - if your vet hadnt seen your cat all year?

If so, i think it's the same. When i last ordered rimadyl for murphy, they hadnt seen him at all for 11 months so i had to take him in and pay consult and prescription fee.

Had he been there a couple of weeks beforehand and i had forgotten to mention the rimadyl was running low, i think they would have just issued the prescription without bringing him in again so soon.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Ok... your vets are much more ethical in the US because you don't have to pay for a prescription each time you order meds. Whereas in the UK we pay for a prescription if we don't pick the meds up from the vets.

Personally I see absolutely no problem with paying my vet for her time if I ask for a prescription...but you seem to have taken issue that in the UK we are charged for a prescription..

I don't actually know what your point is tbh...all I wanted to do was say that we pay for prescriptions here and it's not as terrible as you made out..so with that said I'll leave you to it.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

StormyThai said:


> but we do pay a prescription charge.


One vet I used charged an ''injection fee'' actually itemised as £5 on the bill. The two I use now don't itemise an injection fee, but whether it is included in another charge I wouldn't know.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Arny said:


> This is what I've come across
> https://www.vettimes.co.uk/news/vmd-reissues-guidance-on-reporting-suspected-prescription-misuse/
> "Generally, for altered prescriptions for non-food producing animals, a warning letter will be sent to the offender for a first offence."


 I'm not sure how OP even managed to change the prescription: I can see a 1 can become a 4, a 3 can become an 8, that sort of thing; but the vet also has to write out the number of repeats IN FULL: This prescription may be repeated [1 ] time(s) [one ] He must be very enterprising!


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Nooka goes in for 6 month checks for her skin, and we get a written prescription at the same time so I can order 6 months of meds online. Once a year she also gets a blood test as she's on long term Apoquel. 
I pay for both consult and prescription each time. But we have a detailed chat about how she's been, any issues (like just last time she had a couple of sebaceous cysts which she had never had before, so it's now on file and they were checked), and if things are or aren't going well in terms of allergic reactions, other options, etc, so I do not in any way begrudge paying for both. In fact it was my vet who suggested buying the meds online and getting a prescription from her instead of buying at the vets. 
If she didn't need a check every 6 months I wouldn't pay for a consult fee, just the prescription.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

tabelmabel said:


> Would you be asked to bring your cat in for a consult if you hadn't been in for your usual vet visits that year though - if your vet hadnt seen your cat all year?
> 
> If so, i think it's the same. When i last ordered rimadyl for murphy, they hadnt seen him at all for 11 months so i had to take him in and pay consult and prescription fee.
> 
> Had he been there a couple of weeks beforehand and i had forgotten to mention the rimadyl was running low, i think they would have just issued the prescription without bringing him in again so soon.


No, it is not the same. There is no prescription fee. Ever.

Of course they have to see the pet at least once a year. During the course of the year when I need a new prescription for an already prescribed med, I am not asked to bring her in and I am not charged for the prescription.

If she needed a medicine for something else not already diagnosed, I would have to bring her in of course, but I would not be charged a prescription fee on top of the charge for the visit.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

StormyThai said:


> Ok... your vets are much more ethical in the US


The US is a big place and I am in one tiny rural corner of it. My experience does not represent the whole of the US.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

I think the prescription fee is one of those things that seems weird if you're not used to it, but is totally normal to those who are used to it. 
Kind of like how we have to tip servers in restaurants in the US, but I don't think any other country has this practice, it's an oddity we have here in the US, that feels totally normal to us, but is very weird to people not from here.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

O2.0 said:


> I think the prescription fee is one of those things that seems weird if you're not used to it, but is totally normal to those who are used to it.
> Kind of like how we have to tip servers in restaurants in the US, but I don't think any other country has this practice, it's an oddity we have here in the US, that feels totally normal to us, but is very weird to people not from here.


You don't have to tip servers in the U.K. unless you want to (generic you). If you have enjoyed a good meal which was well served and you were looked after by your server then most people tip approx 10% usually cash left on the table to be picked up when it's cleared. However a number of places now are putting on an automatic service charge which is optional still, but it can be missed. We prefer to make sure that the serving staff get the tip whether directly or it's put into a pot and shared equally. You never know exactly where the service charge on the bill is going and whether the staff do get it all or part of.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

lorilu said:


> No, it is not the same. There is no prescription fee. Ever.


I suppose the closest we have to that here is at the optician. We can get our eye test done by an optometrist but there is no obligation whatsoever to buy our glasses from the same shop. We can ask for our prescription free of charge and take that to any other shop for a better choice of frames or a cheaper choice.

With the vet thing then, you could take that prescription free of charge and get it made up at a cheaper vet? Or are all vet charges standardised?

I only get the rimadyl online because the saving is massive. Even the vet advised it.

I felt awful when i asked my guinea pig vet if i could buy a prescription for some loxicom and get it online cheaper. They said i could, but could i consider buying from them as it helps their practice.

I asked the price of the loxicom and it was about 20 quid or something tiny. I was mortified - embarassed that i was seen trying to save on such a tiny bill. I bought at the vet. I mentioned the rimadyl and they pointed out gunea pigs need much smaller doses than dogs. Doh :Bag

But the rimadyl was £142 for murphy at the vet and only about 40quid online so that was a huge saving. They didnt seem to mind.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

tabelmabel said:


> We can ask for our prescription free of charge


I believe the logic behind is that you have paid for the eyesight test which includes your prescription if you want it. I used Boots, bought my glasses there _and_ asked for a prescription in case I wanted to also buy a cheap pair online in case of emergency; they were happy to give me a copy. However, friend in Glasgow, also Boots, asked for a prescription and was told ''they were not allowed to let her have one''. However, I must say, no optician has ever offered me a script voluntarily as a matter of course.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Calvine said:


> However, friend in Glasgow, also Boots, asked for a prescription and was told ''they were not allowed to let her have one''. However, I must say, no optician has ever offered me a script voluntarily as a matter of course.


Oh how strange. Our local optician (ferrier and mckinnon) _always_ offers us a copy of prescriptions without us asking free of charge.

In Scotland, eyesight tests are free for everyone so it definitely isnt hidden in any cost we pay but maybe nhs is picking up the tab.

Ferrier and mckinnon are a very small scottish chain. I think they only have a handful of branches and their frames are dearer than specsavers and bigger chains so maybe that is why they offer it to all.

Eta just looked this up and see it is a legal requirement that you get a copy of your eyesight prescription on request.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Legally opticians have to (in Scotland and England anyway, not sure about Wales/NI), but most don't like doing it because of price undercutting thing that is the same as vets. I suspect some may start to bring in payment for the prescriptions if and when buying glasses online becomes more common as per with vet meds.

Prescription charges are very normal for us in the UK because in England and Wales (again not sure about NI) and previously in Scotland even with NHS medicines, you pay a prescription charge. In Scotland NHS prescriptions have been free for about 8yrs, in England they just went up again. There are some E/W exclusions linked to receiving benefits, but by and large it's a very normal part of obtaining human medicines when not an inpatient anywhere.

Mind you, it feels like insuring pets is more common in the UK, whereas in the USA that's a more niche option than it is here. It's probably all inter-related.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

tabelmabel said:


> Eta just looked this up and see it is a legal requirement that you get a copy of your eyesight prescription on request


I know someone who had the eyesight test at Asda and was handed the prescription without asking.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Calvine said:


> I know someone who had the eyesight test at Asda and was handed the prescription without asking.


That's been my experience for quite a few years now with Boots and Specsavers. They just hand me a slip with the prescription on when I pay for the eye test and even if I buy specs.

I used to ask for it before though and was never refused.

If you use their free voucher for the eye test they would, understandably, hope you will buy the specs from them but there's no obligation unless it's in the small print as a deduction maybe?

As for the vets, if meds are prescribed during a consultation there is no separate charge, nor if I get a repeat prescription and meds from them.

If I requested a completed prescription form so I could buy the meds cheaper on line, I would expect to pay the vet a nominal sum for their time as they are losing out on my custom.

GP's charge for completing certain forms too, I believe.

Time is money.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Calvine said:


> I know someone who had the eyesight test at Asda and was handed the prescription without asking.


Vision express gave me mine without asking too.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

tabelmabel said:


> I felt awful when i asked my guinea pig vet if i could buy a prescription for some loxicom and get it online cheaper. They said i could, but could i consider buying from them as it helps their practice.
> 
> I


My vet was the opposite when I was buying metacam. He said he was very aware that their price was about 4 times what you could get online. He didn't charge separately for the prescription either.

Mind you, he is very nice and more importantly, doesn't own the place so maybe that makes a difference.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

MilleD said:


> Mind you, he is very nice and more importantly, doesn't own the place so maybe that makes a difference


Yes, both the vets i use are independent practices. The one i use for my guinea pigs is an exotics vet about 30 miles from mine and they are sooooo good with small pets. Their practice is absolutely amazing and i didnt mind paying more on a small bill like that. I wouldnt even know who else to trust with my guinea pigs tbh.

The local vet are good on farm animals, cats and dogs but really not good at all on guinea pigs. They are independent too. They didnt mind at all my buying cheaper online. But their practice is a bit rough and ready and very much geared to farmers.

The exotics vet has a lovely plush waiting room, fabulous shop, really friendly staff. I dont mind helping pay to keep that going - if it's only an extra tenner or so.


----------



## Lauren Woolfall (Jun 14, 2021)

Simon gibbons said:


> I normally have rimadyl on a prescription and I am fed up of my vets charging me every time for a new prescription so in a moment of madness I changed the date on the prescription.
> I was caught out my the company animed direct where I normally get them from.
> I didn't mean anything malicious and now I feel bad
> They have reported me to the vmd I assume as it's my first offence I will just get a warning is this true
> I just want the best for my dog


I stupidly have just done this too! Could not get to the vets for a prescription and dogs allergies flared and ruined his ears( he scratches at them until they bleed)! What were the consequences?


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Lauren Woolfall said:


> I stupidly have just done this too! Could not get to the vets for a prescription and dogs allergies flared and ruined his ears( he scratches at them until they bleed)! What were the consequences?


Hi Laura, the OP hasn't updated us regarding the outcome I'm afraid. If you read through the thread you will see the best way forward.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

My vet is pretty good (but knows the tablets would be ridiculously expensive to buy from them (three times as much). Most recent time I got one for three months which could be re-presented once, so it covered meds for six months meaning the 'script only cost me £2 per month on top of the tablets. I think some vets do charge a fair bit more for the prescription though.


SusieRainbow said:


> OP hasn't updated us regarding the outcome I'm afraid


No, I was hoping he'd get back to us.
@Lauren Woolfall Could they not have emailed a 'script to you, or was the dog due for a visit? I imagine you will just get a reprimand and told it's an offence and not to do it again.


----------



## Lauren Woolfall (Jun 14, 2021)

Calvine said:


> My vet is pretty good (but knows the tablets would be ridiculously expensive to buy from them (three times as much). Most recent time I got one for three months which could be re-presented once, so it covered meds for six months meaning the 'script only cost me £2 per month on top of the tablets. I think some vets do charge a fair bit more for the prescription though.
> 
> No, I was hoping he'd get back to us.
> @Lauren Woolfall Could they not have emailed a 'script to you, or was the dog due for a visit? I imagine you will just get a reprimand and told it's an offence and not to do it again.


My vets is a small local vet and can only give prescription by paper, ive got in touch with them now to prescribe some more apoquel for him and will be getting it off of them. I dont know why i thought it was a good idea to try it!


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm sure your Vet would have posted the prescription to you, had you explained the situation.


----------



## Simon gibbons (Apr 2, 2021)

Hi all update I have not heard anything further about it so fingers crossed don’t worry yourself worst case just a warning letter as stated on government website if you alter a prescription for food producing animals ie. pig it’s more serious as it’s going in the food chain


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Simon gibbons said:


> Hi all update I have not heard anything further about it so fingers crossed don't worry yourself worst case just a warning letter as stated on government website if you alter a prescription for food producing animals ie. pig it's more serious as it's going in the food chain


Thank you for the update, Simon, hope you and your dog are well.
@Lauren Woolfall: OP has returned and updated his situation!


----------



## Jim88 (4 mo ago)

@l


Lauren Woolfall said:


> My vets is a small local vet and can only give prescription by paper, ive got in touch with them now to prescribe some more apoquel for him and will be getting it off of them. I dont know why i thought it was a good idea to try it!


 Hi Lauren what was the outcome of your situation?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Jim88 said:


> @l
> 
> Hi Lauren what was the outcome of your situation?


Lauren hasn't been here for over a year.


----------



## Sarah Numb (2 mo ago)

Simon gibbons said:


> I normally have rimadyl on a prescription and I am fed up of my vets charging me every time for a new prescription so in a moment of madness I changed the date on the prescription.
> I was caught out my the company animed direct where I normally get them from.
> I didn’t mean anything malicious and now I feel bad
> They have reported me to the vmd I assume as it’s my first offence I will just get a warning is this true
> I just want the best for my dog


Hi have you heard anymore from this what was the outcome?


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Sarah Numb said:


> Hi have you heard anymore from this what was the outcome?





Simon gibbons said:


> Hi all update I have not heard anything further about it so fingers crossed don’t worry yourself worst case just a warning letter as stated on government website if you alter a prescription for food producing animals ie. pig it’s more serious as it’s going in the food chain


----------

